# my american tank



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

3 GTs 1 male 1 females 
4 jds a pair and a male and a female 
1fire mouth male 
and con females from my pair
[/imfile:///C:/Users/Mont.6deep/Downloads/imag04_5721142ea7.jpgg]


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

how do u post pics =) lol


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

I use photobucket, just upload them there and paste the URL it gives you. How big is the tank BTY?


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

75 gallon long by truvu


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats alot of fish to keep in there unless your planning on re homing some as they grow.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

im just trying to pair my gts up im getting another tank for the other 2 jds i have


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

[img







][/img]


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

i like all the driftwood.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks =)


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

what's your filtration and light setup? Is there glass over the tank? It looks good.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

over the top is a acrylic cover my filtration is an aqueonQuietFlow™ 55/75 400GPH can filter up to 90 gallons of water tank light i have a jebo lighting system and the lights r


----------



## Buzz_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Stunning tank........ :thumb:

Really well set up.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Here you go pal










To post an image it looks like this but take away the _spaces_

[ i m g ]http://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q586/montellp/2012-0_e6276303ed.jpg[ / i m g ]


----------



## Buzz_ (Apr 29, 2012)

What is that fish?? Stunning.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

That's a male green terror. It's a south American but I agree - awesome looking.


----------



## Buzz_ (Apr 29, 2012)

I think that is next on my list... Stunner alright. I have seen many green terrors, but none as colourful as that?!!

What are you feeding him?


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

thank you buzz


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

So glass tops and than what kinda light? And what are you feeding your GT?


----------



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

Amazing GT!!! I can only hope mine colors up like that...but I think its a female.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice color on your GT and nice tank.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks buzz


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> Nice color on your GT and nice tank.


Saw in your signature that you have convicts in a 20L do you have anything else with them? I found even BN Plecos became their target in a tank that small...


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks guys hes my favorite 7 inches


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

bwestgsx06 said:


> jeaninel said:
> 
> 
> > Nice color on your GT and nice tank.
> ...


No, I have just the Convict pair and a few of their surviving fry. Luckily I haven't been overrun with them.


----------



## Ibnzmonkey (Jul 16, 2012)

Fantastic tank!


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks


----------



## jonjoker (Jan 14, 2012)

nice looking GT you got there bro...


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks


----------



## infoleather (Aug 21, 2012)

The heartthrob Well. I've seen a lot of green terror, but not colorful as?


----------

